# projected fire



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought I had asked this before a while ago, but can't find the thread. So, maybe I didn't...
I need to project flames, BIG flames onto the gym walls in school. There seems to be 2 ways to do this..one is to do it the "Hocus Pocus" way (I think it was that movie) where there seemed to be a moving gel in front of the light that made the cartoonish flames move (it was from a scene where people trick or treat at a house that has flames projected on the exterior..or maybe it was "Witches of Eastwick"?). The other way is to have an actual vid made & somehow to project it. I know NOTHING about how to do this or the technology. Anyone have any ideas?? I can't use anything that would be back-lit, as there is no way to back light anything....all has to be front projections. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Check around your area at stage and lighting shops. Do you want to buy the equipment or rent it?

Something like this is probably what you are looking for:
http://www.stagelightingcentre.com/manufacturers_rosco_motion_effects_fire.htm

maybe this helps?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep..thats what I need. I have a call in to a lighting company/designer...for a rental quote, but I would buy it if it's to too many hundreds of dollars. Thanks.

What is that CALLED?? It looks like a spot with a project image/gobo & rotating gel behind it?? name?? Who makes it? The school has a light rack I can hang it form.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

It's a gobo. Rosco labs I know for sure makes them but all theatrical and stage lighting rentals/sales companies should have it. I think this is what you are looking for: http://www.grandstage.com/anim_gobo.html

Hell you may even be able to make one with cardboard or sheetmetal and cellophane


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmmm...I think I could make a rotating gobo. I gotta collaborate with my dad, who was a welder....gotta think about this one for a while....I do have access to theatre gels...need to find a rotation source that would last 3 hours.


cuz I can find $200....I cant find $500 to buy one...
Hopefully, the lighting company will call me back, soon....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you could gut the motor and Lazy Susan out of your microwave oven and use that as a rotation source. Hopefully no one in the family will notice:jol:

Seriously, that motor might be the right speed.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay.. maybe I'm dumb, but none of the lighting websites have prices listed. ??


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> Okay.. maybe I'm dumb, but none of the lighting websites have prices listed. ??


The first response I made to you had a unit that was $500. It hooks up to any spotlight gel frame.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Just saw a flame simulator at Haunters Depot.com, they have unit called the Flametron FX Projector. It projects a moving image of flames on a wall, the farther away you get the bigger the flames. It says their cost is $189.95 plus shipping. They do say to contact them for availability and shipping cost. It might be just what your looking for. :jol:

PS . . . just look under "Flame Lights" on left hand column.

http://www.hauntersdepot.com


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

You _could_ make one, but I have a hunch renting it would be reasonable and save you the headache of getting it just right if you're on a time crunch. Most theater's rent this kind of thing, rather than buying it, anyway, so it shouldn't be too hard to find a place in your area. Plus they'll fix it if something goes wrong.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I use this one. It doesn't give you the look of the other. But watch the video. It dose give a decent fire simulation. It also dose great for water effect.Mine will be set in a hall this year. We will have mirrors on the floor to reflect the light all over the room. It makes you very disoriented. Not as good as a vortex. But very cool. Chauvet Abyss also has one, their's can be set up on DMX.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might consider adding a domed mirror to this. Projecting against the domed mirror would spread the "flames" out over a wide area, and it would allow you to mount the projector or light source and mirror up high, out of reach of guests or TOTs. It also means that you wouldn't have to have the projector 50 feet from the wall to make it cover the area. While that may not seem like that big of a deal, keep in mind that the further the projector is from the wall the easier it is for something or someone to block or interfere with the projection. 
Just aim the projector away from the wall but at the domed mirror, the flames, or whatever, will be reflected back and be spread out to cover the wall. You can play with the angle of the projector to get the desired coverage.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I found one I like for about $180. Thanks for the help..I now need to sell lemonade or something to make some extra money.

I have a cool projector that shoots images onto a rotating disco ball, so I can make a huge wall come alive with "rising" ghosts. I still think I can make this ...whether I actually DO or not is a whole diff thing...Im looking for a line of flames...Hmm..we'll see.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Debbie, remember that if your disco ball is rotating like it normally would that the ghosts will fly horizontally too. If you need or want them to fly upwards, then the disco ball needs to rotate in that direction too. For fire, the disco ball would send tons of tiny bits of flames around the room.

For a line of flames, I'd look at using a bunch of small computer fans, red or orange lights, and reflective Mylar stapled/fastened to a long, skinny rod that is suspended above the fans. The lights (LED or twinkle lights most likely) would light up the Mylar and also provide some ambient light. The fans would need to be suspended/held off the floor or ground, so that they can take air in on the suction side. You could place rocks, logs, etc., in front of the "fire" to hide the fans and lights, or if you are working outdoors, you could dig a ditch to set the "fire" into. If you don't want to use fans, you could try using something like a PVC pipe that has holes running down one side, and with a cap on one end. WIth the open end hooked to an air source it may provide enough air movement to keep your flames moving. I don't know what your resources are so it's tough to guess at what may or may not be possible for you and your haunt.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Y'all need to come work some magic at the school with me at Hallloween...you have yummy ideas & yummy brains.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If I was closer I would. I have lights, a PA system, and a gaggle of other stuff you would probably find fun and useful, but alas, you are on the the right coast while I'm on the left.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

That would be great for me as well, if I lived closer too. I like supporting schools and have volunteered many times. But alas, I also live on the left coast and would not be able to help. But my thoughts are with you! 

Have fun! :jol:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I managed to get on the phone with an actual lighting company & designer..he suggested I simply download an animated fire online & then use schol's projector to project it. I will call the teacher-nerd to see if we have this capability, but I beleive we do...I think it woudl be like a Powerpoint show, which Ive seen projected. Thanks all.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Look on this site - http://www.motionloops.com/index.php under Hi-Res video loops there is a collection called V60 - Pyro Flash 2, or V38 Pyro Flash, you can get the entire collection of all loops from each collection for $45 (buy 2 get one free!) or find the one flame you like best and get that one for $10. burn it to a DVD and loop it and a good high powered video projector and you're all set!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great source of Hi Res loops. Thanks Rich! Now I just need a projector.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Rich B said:


> Look on this site - http://www.motionloops.com/index.php


Or use the free (and sometimes pay) footage at detonationfilms.com


----------



## gumgum (Mar 2, 2010)

wow, these loops are excellant, I've been looking for something like this for a while now, thanksyou!


----------

